# Fisher CR7 Bottom Bracket Info



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

Just managed to get myself one of these after wanting one back in the day

Seem to remember issues with the Bottom bracket bearings, from memory they were a press fit bearing with a cir-clip to retain them?

I have as yet to recieve the frame but I am keen to replace the BB bearings when it arrives, does anybody have any infomation on doing this or the spec for the bearings?

Any help greatfully recieved


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

pull the circlips out. and tap the spindle with a block of wood between the spindle and your hammer. When you get one side out use the spindle the same way for the other bearing. This is if the locktite holding the bearings is still doing its job. The bearings are 6003 sized. This guy below has great deals on Nachi brand bearings. These are not cheap bearings, These are high grade Japanese bearings. Same size as the Klein Attitude BTW.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6003-2RS-17x35x...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_15?hash=item53d5b25d7a

Clean the bb shell. coat the seating surface with a lil red locktite and pop it all back together. Be careful not to poke the bearings seals with the pin tool when putting the clips back in.
Nice bike now send me that suntour seatpost as payment.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*not many of these around*

Just saw this today, I didn't pick it up, too big at 19" but it could clean up pretty nicely.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

idoru - you got the second best year (1989), and second best color in CR-7 history, in my opinion.


----------



## charlie32480 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm posting here because I don't know anybody in real life that knows or cares about the CR-7. I just bought a red and black one off of Craigslist for $75 bucks, should be a cool project bike.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Should be finished in about a week. Ill post pics then. Havent ridden much but I like it.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

ckevlar said:


> pull the circlips out. and tap the spindle with a block of wood between the spindle and your hammer. When you get one side out use the spindle the same way for the other bearing. This is if the locktite holding the bearings is still doing its job. The bearings are 6003 sized. This guy below has great deals on Nachi brand bearings. These are not cheap bearings, These are high grade Japanese bearings. Same size as the Klein Attitude BTW.
> 
> 6003 2RS 17x35x10mm SEALED Deep Groove Ball Bearings | eBay
> 
> ...


just checkin to see if that red loctite is correct...green is the bearing stuff that I alwaysed used on my fishers BITD...it was specifically formulated for press-fit bearings...make sure you use the correct stuff or it can make it real difficult to remove...just an FYI.

And remember to press the bearing in from the outter diameter (not the spindle) as it presses into the shell(looser on the spindle)...if you push anywhere else, you can ruin the bearing.


----------



## charlie32480 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Cr-7 BB*



syklystt said:


> just checkin to see if that red loctite is correct...green is the bearing stuff that I alwaysed used on my fishers BITD...it was specifically formulated for press-fit bearings...make sure you use the correct stuff or it can make it real difficult to remove...just an FYI.
> 
> And remember to press the bearing in from the outter diameter (not the spindle) as it presses into the shell(looser on the spindle)...if you push anywhere else, you can ruin the bearing.


Is this what we're looking at?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

ooowww broken spindles suck....my setup didnt have the stepped shaft (and no weak point like these shafts)..it was smooth and had locking colllars but essentially was the same. The bottom bracket shell should be machined with stops for the bearings or they just sit flat to the outside of the bb shell. This keeps the spindle ends in the correct position in relatin to the bike frame so your chainline is correct. With the smooth spindle, you can adjust that chainline (which can be good and bad)..you can find smooth shfts and collars if you want (i had a Ti action tec spindle in my bike). I see them for cook bros and Kliens all the time..just gotta keep an eye out for them but it looks like you already got a replacement.


----------

